# Stand for 215



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's something I just finished...a floor_2_ceiling stand for my
new 215G tank. I didn't have time to take pictures during the
entire project - was in a rush to get it done. Total cost came
out to a little under $275.

Once I get the tank in, I'll be adding some moulding to create a frame
around the tank.

I'll post more pictures later...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow that looks really nice! What are your plans for this massive tank?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Planning on 

2x250W 10K MH lighting retrofit kits
2 x Ehiem 2250
1 x Quiet One 3000 to run external CO2 reactor and Undergravel jets
Automatic water changes

Its a reef ready tank so everything willl be plumbed and no equipment
in sight. 

Goal is planted medium light, low maint anubias, fern, crypt tank.
Lots of driftwood. Havent decided on the fish yet and probably
wont for some time to come.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You might want to look at an Ocean Clear cannister filter for a tank that size.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice...

Couldn't help noticing the two tanks in the room next door. Looks like you have a "fish floor" instead of a "fish room"!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Are you going to put a background on the tank or use the white wall?

I love the notches for the aquarium trim. Pushing the tank in with as tight a fit as it looks like you set this up for, is going to be a PIA, you have no room for the aquarium to shift from parallel to the rear wall. Is it possible to take the side boards off while you get the tank in place and then put them back up?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You noticed the notches huh! I wanted it to be a tight fit but then
made the notches to allow for a little flexibility when sliding the
tank in. I got a few friends together last night and we put
the tank in - went in without a hitch. Now that the tank is in place,
the border around it will be 'framed' with moulding to give it an integrated
look.

I'm not going to put a background in the tank - will use the white wall.
I also have another idea...will test it out. If it works, I'll post it up here.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Looking great! Nice wood work!

Giancarlo


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Beautiful cabinetry! I have to hand it to you, it takes a brave/incredibly flexible man to set up that large a tank with access available only through overhead cabinet doors! :lol:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It appears that hte whole set of doors in the top is one panel. I assume hinged at the top with lidstays to hold it up during maintance? But I still assume you have tostand on a foot stool, :shudder:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah the entire top is one panel hinged at the top. It swings open, but
I need to make one more trip to HD to pick up something to keep it
propped open when I need it to be.
The height will make it pain during setup. 
I'll use my Gorilla ladder and create some scafolding to help me 
get in there during th setup. Hopfully I wont be getting in there
too frequently - hey that may even be a good thing!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Are you selling tickets so we can come and watch you 'scape this thing? If not please set up a video camera and capture all the special moments that go into 'scaping a tank so large.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sean - you're sadistic. You just want to watch me fall off that scaffolding
and stab myself with a branchy peice of driftwood dont you?

It JUST so happens, that that tank will be ready to scape JUST when
Mr. Amano arrives. I may need some of his help and experience with 
this scape. :shock:  Tickets to this event will be available. 
I only have 2 spots available and will be auctioning them off. Snacks
will be included. No cameras or video equipment allowed. 
Thank you.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> It JUST so happens, that that tank will be ready to scape JUST when
> Mr. Amano arrives. I may need some of his help and experience with
> this scape. :shock:  Tickets to this event will be available.
> I only have 2 spots available and will be auctioning them off. Snacks
> ...


No cameras ?. What about AGA Photographer ? :wink:


----------

